# Submit Photos - Get Published - Get Paid



## Daaaveg (Mar 20, 2008)

My online photography magazine 

www.PhotographedBy.us

Submit your photos, tips, tricks, techniques, tutorials, and stories. We pay you if you get published in our magazine! 

Please take a look and let me know if it is a good idea.


----------

